
Capacitive Sensing EL Wire for Motion Sensitive Smart Clothes - thefool
http://hackaday.com/2016/08/26/el-wire-gets-some-touching-after-effects/
======
thefool
More narrative here:
[http://imgur.com/gallery/1n4Jn](http://imgur.com/gallery/1n4Jn)

